# Wild Canon Sighted - the 5DMIII or 7DMII??!!



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

APERTURE ACADEMY - Fine Art Photography Gallery, Digital Photography Workshops: Canon 200-400mm and 600mm prototype lenses first sightings...and the new 5D Mark III?

No one is quite sure which new body it might be on show, but most are convinced its a new body. Got a neat new feature of canon putting the dial control on the battery grip it seems. Plus the 200-400mm and 600mm where spotted as well. 


Ps - according to EXIF viewers the shots were taken at 400mm - spy distances


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2012)

Good shot of the 1x and 1.4x selector switch at the back of the lens here...and it clarly states 200-400mm right on the barrel.

_B3J8575.jpg


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

This is in the wrong forum...


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> This is in the wrong forum...



How is it in the wrong forum?  It's an article about a CANON camera in the CANON forum?  

Or is there a joke here I'm missing?


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

Naw its just Georgie posted the same thread up in equipment a few minutes after I posted this one down here  



And yeah I'm really glad to see the 200-400mm in use and being tested out - though I just hope its release goes smoother than the other telephoto L MIIs (I think the 600 and 500 are still on hold for something like the 3rd time now)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes...we are enjoying the rumor mill, and it looks like it might finally be paying off!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2012)

I just went through and looked at all six shots, and did some crops and ++ magnifications...looks like a 5D-II successor to me...the body just has that thick, clubby, "5D look" that says full-frame, not APS-C, at least to my eyes. Yes, Canon has added a second joystick for use with the camera in "tall" shooting mode. Nikon's done the same thing on the D4; it really makes sense, since it is a long reach on Nikon's to the 4-way AF area controller, and ever farther on Canons, due to the different locations they have placed these controls in on earlier bodies. It will be a welcome addition to people who shoot a lot of "talls".

The sort of angled thumb rest of the front grip, leading to the shutter release button--that looks nice!!! It looks like there are a few added exposure modes on the mode dial, on the top deck, left hand side. The new 600mm lens looks massive!!! The Canon rumor sites are gonna' be ablaze tomorrow!!

Overrread--what do you think: could this be the 7D's successor??? Or do you think it's a FF body?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

It's so close looking button-wise to the 7D, but its a good thing that they changed out the duality of the buttons...I have not liked that too much, so that they have separated them and relocated them is sweet. One wheel rather than two I am speculating. I too think it looks bigger in the hand than the 7D....If its FF, and I sure hope it is...its mine.:smileys:

Edit: In looking at it again...it has the lower buttons below the Chimp Screen....that is not 7D stuff at the moment....and this fella might have smallish hands...


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

It's hard to say - I've never seen a 5DMII to really compare; that said the top part just under the hotshoe looks a bit shorter than the 7D and might be because its got no popup flash, which would suggest that its a 5D unit there. Even though Canon have adapted the flash controlled system into more recent bodies they might still stick to the "no popup" on their fullframes. 

It would also make a lot of sense if they've taken the 7D AF and put it into the 5DMIII to test it out in Africa (the heart of wildlife photography as its often seen as ).


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Photo #3 and Photo #6 are two different cameras...Look again below the Chimp Screen on each.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

6 = 7D MII
3 = 5DMIII

I'd just expect that lower control and viewing setup to speak more "pro" and the 5D has always been a pretty much pro series.

Edit - if one of those is the 1DX then amend to 1DX and 5DMIII on display.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 23, 2012)

The first 3 shots looked to me like the 1Dx, hard to say for sure though.  The last 3 are the mystery body...


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I just went through and looked at all six shots, and did some crops and ++ magnifications...looks like a 5D-II successor to me...the body just has that thick, clubby, "5D look" that says full-frame, not APS-C, at least to my eyes.



Not to mention, no pop-up flash.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 23, 2012)

The first three are a 1D style body.  The last ones are a 5D body with a grip.  No 7D mkII in there.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> The first three are a 1D style body.  The last ones are a 5D body with a grip.  No 7D mkII in there.



This seems right to me. The first few has that small screen that the 1D's have at the bottom and neither body's have a pop-up flash.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see what it is....maybe its TWO new models.


----------



## Dao (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> The first three are a 1D style body.  The last ones are a 5D body with a grip.  No 7D mkII in there.



The top section of the camera in the first 3 match with the IDx photo in dpreview.  (Like buttons and labels)


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say the pics are of a 1Dx and a 5D mk III.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe it is a 3D LOL.  Whatever it is, it better be a full frame with good AF for under $3.5K.  If not, I'm moving to Nikon in 2013.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 24, 2012)

i agree def the 1dx and an unknown which looks to be a FF body.  To me the only logical guess would be a 5d III since the 1dx has already been announced.  Damn I just bought a 5d classic too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with 5Dc.  That thing will hold its value pretty well.  You wont believe how many people choose 5Dc over 5Dii doing wedding work because of the file size and price.



Scuba said:


> i agree def the 1dx and an unknown which looks to be a FF body.  To me the only logical guess would be a 5d III since the 1dx has already been announced.  Damn I just bought a 5d classic too.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 24, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Nothing wrong with 5Dc.  That thing will hold its value pretty well.  You wont believe how many people choose 5Dc over 5Dii doing wedding work because of the file size and price.



Did not know that.  I love it so far to be honest and it doesn't matter if they come out with a new one I still don't have money for a better body even if the 5dII's flood the used market.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 24, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Maybe it is a 3D LOL.



Wow.  I've never seen one in 3D.


----------



## maaatter (Jan 24, 2012)

Whatever it is, the looks alone make it seem like it will be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is a 3D LOL.
> ...



It's a joke about Canon's nomenclature. 

1D, 5D, 7D, etc. Seems like 3D would fit in there somewhere. Like right between 1 and 5.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Tiberius47 said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


 
I know.  I was making a joke about the ambiguous wording, saying that while I had seen a LOL before, i'd never seen on e in 3D.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been following the updates on CR and it was reported that the shooter in the photos that siad a few days ago that said he was not employed by Canon..CR is now reporting on that his FB page that, Kevin Wang will the be official photgrapher for the *5D Mark III. 

*So it looks like we have a new camera!


----------

